# male or female brislenose pleco?



## JesusFreak:D (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here, and I'm still trying to figure everything out! :help: but I was wondering if anyone could tell the gender of a juvenile bristlenose pleco? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Older males will develop a very bushy face. Females will only have a few bristles. Very hard to tell with juvis if not imp.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

imposible to tell when joung, also wrong section, can admins move it to beginner fw or general?


----------



## JesusFreak:D (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh okay, sorry I'm still trying to figure everything out. :?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Not a problem, people might just have trouble finding your post and answering your question. For future posts scroll down the page a bit further, there you will reach the fresh water section. You can posts questions there


----------

